#   _  ?

## Cityfox

,   .

,      ?   ? 

,    (-).  .    . 

   ,    -  ,     ?

----------


## balabolec

.     .     .    13      / 15/ 

      1   ..     -

               :    , , , ...

----------

----------


## Cityfox

. 

 ,      ,   . 
   ,    ,   : 

: 

      (     : ,      )
      (  ,   - ())    
      (  ,      -          
      ). :    / ?
     (  ?,   / )



    (  )
     ( -   .   )
     (.   +  ( )-) .   ?

 ..
   .   .         .   /.  ,    ,      5 ,   25.  

    ,     /,    .

 13 .       ,        12 .  .       -   . 
       : ,   -  .    .
    .

----------


## balabolec

.    " (  ?,   / )"  ..     
" ". 

                .       , ,     ..

----------


## Cityfox

> .    " (  ?,   / )"  ..     
> " ". 
> 
>                 .       , ,     ..


    ,  .
        ? .      e-mail.
 .    - .

----------


## balabolec

...  ,    .         )

----------


## Cityfox

> ...  ,    .         )


  ! ! 
 ?

----------


## balabolec

2

----------


## balabolec

8 

. 
.
. 
. 
.
.
. 
.

         ,

----------


## balabolec

> : : 3500  4000
>   ,


   .. R8,     

750   . /500/   250. 

250       .   

,      . 

.  ---------- /  9%/   / /.       .   .  .  
             .   . 

           .

----------


## Cityfox

> .. R8,     
> 
> 750   . /500/   250. 
> 
> 250       .   
> 
> ,      . 
> 
> .  ---------- /  9%/   / /.       .   .  .  
> ...


,  ,    .   ,  .

----------


## balabolec

? )

----------


## Cityfox

> ? )


, !     ,  ,    , .

    -   !

  " ".

----------


## balabolec

. ?

      /   .

----------


## Cityfox

> . ?
> 
>       /   .


      .  ,        (, ,).    . .

   .

----------


## balabolec

. 

  ()   -   ..   

    ,   ...   -  ..

----------

-      (..      "-")
              sumif()  subtotal() 

IMHO,  .

========
         ,  -

----------


## Cityfox

,      .

----------


## Cityfox

> . 
> 
>   ()   -   ..   
> 
>     ,   ...   -  ..

----------

.

----------


## balabolec

: , ...
  ,   ?
   ?
-------------------------------------------------------------


      . 

          1000,      1000

       ,    --       .

...
)

----------


## Cityfox

> : , ...
>   ,   ?
>    ?
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
>       . 
> 
>           1000,      1000
> ...


 .  :
1) :
     -      (/ )   .   ?     ?

2)  
   -      ?     ?

3)  
  -   ,      ( )    (  ( ))           ?
      18%

----------


## balabolec

1.      .  1000   . 

2.     . 

3.    .        .  ..   7500 + 1350

         . 

.

  5000  + 900.

   -----
   5900 //
    5000  // 

   900      ?

----------


## Cityfox

> 1.      .  1000   . 
> 
> 2.     . 
> 
> 3.    .        .  ..   7500 + 1350
> 
>          . 
> 
> .
> ...


          !

 - .
  - .

 ,           ,  ?

----------


## balabolec

.  ..  100 



 5000  - 
 900  --   


 5900   - 




 8850 / / -----   

 1350             ---

----------


## Cityfox

> .  ..  100 
> 
> 
> 
>  5000  - 
>  900  --   
> 
> 
>  5900   - 
> ...

----------


## balabolec

1.  900            ? 

2.          1000.           /   /

----------


## Cityfox

> 1.  900            ? 
> 
> 2.          1000.           /   /


1.  .  .

2.      (/ )   ( )  .    (     )  .

?

    .   .

----------


## balabolec

1000
 900
 1350 / /
 1450

    , .. 1000

    1000    .    ...

----------


## Cityfox

> ...


-  ?

----------


## balabolec

)



 .   


 7500,  1350, =8850  ""
 100  


   1350
  1480
   5820

    8850/8850

----------


## Cityfox

> )
> 
> 
> 
>  .   
> 
> 
>  7500,  1350, =8850  ""
>  100  
> ...


  8850/8850,   :


  :
  1480 ?
   5820?

----------


## balabolec

5920  ---- 

 7500     1350
 100
 1480
 5920
-----
? 

  /./
  5000  900


  5000


  900
   5900

?

       / 900/900   ?

----------


## Cityfox

> 5920  ---- 
> 
>  7500     1350
>  100
>  1480
>  5920
> -----
> ? 
> 
> ...


 1480
 5920
*  .* 1480  , .    15%.    20% (  )

  /./
  5000  900


  5000


  900
   5900

? -*    !*


     / 900/900   ?
   ,     !  . 
  ,      (     ) -  !

----------


## balabolec

)     . 19  .    68

    .  

  )          -










 .    /       

  ,    . 

-----------------------
    ?  ?

----------


## Cityfox

> )     . 19  .    68
> 
>     .  
> 
>   )          -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1)    /     . ,  . - , - .   ,         ( ). , ,      ! (. /).

2)       ?     (.. )

3)    ,   (   )   !

4)  -        (   )
     -       (    ( :    ). 

5)            .
  :            9% (  ).         . 
     , .


,      .    /. (     ) 
http://www.be5.biz/ekonomika/a001u/06.htm

----------


## balabolec

.      .


  -  41
   19
 . 62
  51/50



 . 60


41 60   5000
19 60   900

2.      
3.      
4. .   
5. 9% .       . 75     . 

84  75   1000  

75 51   910  
75  68   90    

        .     .

----------


## Cityfox

> .      .
> 
> 
>   -  41
>    19
>  . 62
>   51/50
> 
> 
> ...


.



  " " .     .

    ,   :

1)   -  :

   (  -  (90 )
 ( . ) (910 )

  "  " (   )

2)     (  1000  )

3)   ,   " "    ,   ,  !

----------


## Cityfox



----------


## balabolec

, ,                .  

     .  

   /  75/    .   -

----------


## Cityfox

> , ,                . 
> 
>      .


  !    , .

----------

> !    , .


    .

 :   ,     .

----------


## Cityfox

> , ,                .  
> 
>      .  
> 
>    /  75/    .   -


*1)   * 

     " "           .
  :      100 %        .,.. 8850  ( ).
  " "

?

*2)    * 
,       2000 .
    ,  :
1)      =2000 .       (   "  -   " ).   :
.
  .  . +2000

 .
  ().  +2000

?

*3)    /  75/    .   -*

   . -90

----------


## balabolec

/--- /        

         .     .)
       1500 -----------------  

   "" 1500 ----    
   /   /  1500/1500

    1365  ---   9%  --- 
     135                                                9%

-----
       1365   135.     135 ...    . .   ?

----------


## balabolec

,   ,       ...




> 1365 ---   9% --- 
>    135 9%


   135)

   1365+135
     +135

----------------------



-   ,  , ,  
-

----------


## Cityfox

> /--- /        
> 
>          .     .)
>        1500 -----------------  
> 
>    "" 1500 ----    
>    /   /  1500/1500
> 
>     1365  ---   9%  --- 
> ...


    )



     .

,

----------


## balabolec

?   ?         ..)

----------


## Cityfox

> ?   ?         ..)


 !     ,      ,    )))

----------


## balabolec

. 
    0
 / 5000
  2   01,05-31.05  10000 + 1800

   10000 +1800 


     ?   2    .

----------


## Puzik

> . 
>     0
>  / 5000
>   2   01,05-31.05  10000 + 1800
> 
>    10000 +1800 
> 
> 
>      ?   2    .


  1/3  ,  (    - ,       +        -    ,    )*18/118

----------

,  ?  ...

----------


## Puzik

> ,  ?  ...


  ?  :Smilie:

----------

:yes: 
,   ,   " " 
 ""

----------


## balabolec

,  ) . 

       ,

----------

